# Konoha Country Club Competition- Poetry Entries



## Raiden (Feb 9, 2019)

​
Hey guys,

Thank you to everyone who offered to participate in the competition. In this thread, I will post entires uploaded to the Entries & Misc section (Staff is kindly helping to do this) . This thread is for the entries only. Feel free to comment on the poems in the pinned thread.

Thanks again to everyone and the NF Staff or helping make this possible. I will post more poems as people submit them. 

Note: The deadline is February 22nd, 2019 at 4:30 PM EST.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Raiden (Feb 9, 2019)

Entry 1:
_
Country club dares ask what is friendship
The Alley is friendship personified
United in our memes and comradeship
While other sections have a clear divide
Our threads are honestly the very best
Full of funny shitposting and laughter
Brothers unite under the Alley crest
The Alley shall spam Santi's wall after
Do not allow your ego consume you
Like other sections have done in the past
The Chatterbox should give you a big clue
Those who have not learned will never last
Come to the Alley to make some new friends
End this section rivalry, make amends_

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Moritsune (Feb 10, 2019)

Entry 2:

Friendship is thought
It cannot be bought
It is something that's sought
For something as strong as can be
No powerful eyes can see
That a bond that's so strong
So influential and long
Is a treasure worth seeking to me

The test of the friends
Is if it breaks or it bends
A group or a pair
Need  friendships that are  fair
Or it will be as brittle as a tree branch


Friendships can last
And can be a real blast
Or can end real fast
The best thing to seek
Is a friend who's not bleak
And who's willing to hear
Willing to help you with no fear

That's what a friendship can be
and what it truly means to me

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Moritsune (Feb 10, 2019)

Entry 3:

Know each other for sometime,
Life comes, we grow apart,
Many moons come and go,
Where are you for the show?

Dreaming of you for sometime,
I have no idea why,
My heart wouldn't lie,
That I missed you as days passed by,

Thinking of you for sometime,
Collected some money, I called again,
We met up, life was fine again,
In the end, we left again,
But at least, we're a little tight again.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Moritsune (Feb 10, 2019)

Entry 4:

There was a time I recall, a young cascade
From distance I peered, its water would rage
A gallop about, I made way to the spout

Along the route no other would tout
I slipped along the bank
No treasure shown, the birds had flown
And revealed a sight that sank

My heart did see its present state
An innocence with darkened slate
With litter, with poison, with all man’s sins
I sat by the rocks and offered a grin

Its flow began jagged, a result of its channel
With care about the edges
A new flow was candled

I swam with the waves
And we always agreed
The surrounding sylvan had grown so pristine

Eventually
The fall began to glean
What small body I had known
A robust river there had grown

Through forces of the great unknown
My leaving state the hand fate showed
I sat by the river only once more
Two paths would leave that purifying shore

Many rivers I had met since then
Some wild, some timid
Some have gone since long,
And some remain

I never forsook my time by the falls.
Separate by land and time, but memories aloft.
My lamenting was done and said out aloud
It was then that I noticed
A familiar cloud.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Moritsune (Feb 10, 2019)

Entry 5:

*Soul Spinning:*

Not a thread, a rope.
Not a wheel, a cycle.
Not a tear, a wound.
Not a mend, a memory.
Not a leg, a support.
Not a fabric, an essence.
Not a Chakra, a Treadle.
Not a pedal, a drum.

Gong. Gong. Gong.

So we remember when;
These bonds need spinning again.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Moritsune (Feb 11, 2019)

Entry 6:

Rules are merely barriers, misplaced to halt ambitions. I disclose opportunities to those close to me so that they may too reach the heights I would.

Good will is the blessing I encourage and outreach to the community. Timing is coincidental, I do this because not for my friend's advice but because of my love of prose.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Moritsune (Feb 12, 2019)

Entry 7:

_Roses are red,
Violets are blue,
My climate is delicious,
And so are you.

Orchids are white,
Ghost ones are rare,
Mirrors are shiny,
And so is your hair.

Magnolia grows,
With buds like eggs,
Flowers are beautiful,
And so are your legs.

Sunflowers reach,
Up to the skies,
My light is a rainbow,
And so are your eyes.

Foxgloves in hedges,
Surround the farms,
Rain is heavy,
And so are your arms.

Daisies are pretty,
Daffies have style,
Your august is shining,
And so is your smile.

Rep is beautiful._​

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Moritsune (Feb 12, 2019)

Entry 8:

Many years go by
When we talk it’s like old times
Not a moment lost

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Moritsune (Feb 12, 2019)

Entry 9:

Friendships aren't just bold and brutal,
They are also kind and caring.
Sometimes they are broken,
Other times it is refreshingly fixed.

Friendships aren't just yellow and red,
They are also lighthearted and sweet,
Sometimes they are breathtaking,
Other times with brutal devastation.

Friendships aren't just one or the other,
They are excellent and brightly unique.
Sometimes they are clean and cut,
Other times destructive with sorrow.

Friendships aren't just new and old,
They are also ones who stay and help.
Sometimes they are abandoned,
Other times it's unfortunately by default.

Friendships aren't defined by hate,
They are defined by the love one brings,
Sometimes it is stressful to be a friend,
Other times it's a positively radiant.

In the end their is always many definitions and statements to defining a friend,
Some are worth in the effort of staying connected to others and others aren't so deemed in luxury illusions.

Friendships aren't just defined by what's right and what's wrong,
They are blossomed from long expierences through life,
Sometimes they aren't what they seem,
Other times they are the truest of friends within divinity.​

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Moritsune (Feb 13, 2019)

Entry 10:

_*Childhood Friends*_

So beautiful it was, that sound of adventure when you knocked on my door
_Oh yes, beautiful were our friendships_
Innocent and unsullied by social conditioning or facades
I can still hear echoes of our babbles,
Feel the sand beneath my feet, as I reminisce

Joyful thoughts that foster grins no matter how grim the day
Remember how I’d sneak out of my Grandma’s house to hangout?
Remember those strolls under the moonlight?
_Oh yes, beautiful were our friendships_
For those shared memories I am forever grateful, be well

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Moritsune (Feb 14, 2019)

Entry 11:

_If I had all the money I had ever dreamed of,

without a friend to share thereof,

I would wish it had only been a dream.

Because wealth isn’t always what it seems.

It’s the abundance of joy you get from being around the ones that make you smile. 

The ones that for you always seem to go the extra mile.

The ones who accept you for all your perceived flaws and awes

And will always be there to give you the biggest applause.

They say there’s no place like home

But with a true friend you’ll never be alone._

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Moritsune (Feb 15, 2019)

Entry 12:

sending memes for that lol emoji
texting at 12am saying i cant sleep
venting and hearing your gossip

talking about fears and doubts
and reassuring cheerleading
also telling me when you poop

asking for advice and guidance
loving our comments
profound joy for joy

a hug and embrace through sadness
a smirk and wink through cheekiness
a sigh of relief frustration and happiness through all of life

friendship is the breath of air
which keeps me alive on the smoggiest days
what can i say

you guys.. are the best

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Moritsune (Feb 16, 2019)

Entry 13:

Friendship

What is friendship but the longing of two souls to be one again.

Like molecules of water, we are separate and yet seek to bound together again.

Like water, a necessity for society, a necessity for a sane mentality.

One can a few true ones or one can have many.

What friendship truly is, loyalty.

Amongst the laughter, the tears and memories. Friendship is a longing that I cannot see the world without you.

Friend to the end, in many shapes and forms and there is always room for new.

 --

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Moritsune (Feb 18, 2019)

Entry 14:

*F*irm shoulder to cry on , a gentle embosom
*R*ock in time of agony, something so awesome
*I*n mirth and joy, sharing life's kiss
*E*arnestly happy, with my state of bliss

*N*igh unto my sorrow, hearing me whine
*D*runk we are together, tasting sour wine
*
S*trictly you glare, for my awry notion
*H*onored I am by thy rightful emotion
*
I*ndeed, you are someone I wont replace
*P*unch me in the gut, let me crash at your place

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Moritsune (Feb 21, 2019)

Entry 15:

You find them from an unexpected place
A choice embarked at a hesitant pace
A rather curious thing at first
Hopes of fun and simple joy, Oh the thirst!

Slowly it begins, the seeds are sown
Now confident, to face the unknown
Not all goes smoothly as planned, a frustrating end?
Compromise here, there, and we are back on the mend!

So it goes, an experience of two extremes
Each success rejoice, a setback bitter screams
The laughter, the tears, the good, the bad
All moments for which I'm glad

Looking back, a sense of familiarity
An unexpected observation, an epiphany
For in thinking the words, what friendship means to me
Sums up my experience in penning this entry

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Moritsune (Feb 22, 2019)

Entry 16:

_Friendship is a value,
Friendship is a gift.
It is the entire world,
It is the highest ideal._

_A Friend is your support,
The boost in any moment.
A Friend is your savior,
The light for any sadness._

Reactions: Like 5


----------

